# Not looking good



## Bobby

From what little I can find out its not looking good for my shop or house on Bolivar.


----------



## Flat Fish

Sounds like everything down there was under water. Not sure how high. Glad you got out quick cause some people were being picked up from there via coast guard chopper yesterday. Thank God for those young people risking their lives to help.

We are good in Katy. Lost a few shingles, but the lights were only out about 4 hours. Talked to my mom and she said people were on their roofs over in Port Arthur and Orange.


----------



## beachbums

*We are from Crystal Beach Also*

I wonder how long it will be before the water goes down enough that we can get back in to assess damages? If anyone hears please post.


----------



## Bobby

I heard anywhere from 2 weeks to over a month.


----------



## Viking48

Bobby - If you need a place to stay my offer is still open. We don't have power but the generator is keeping the food cold and will probably power the shop. Hope it's not as bad as you think. Take care.


----------



## Bobby

One of the couples that was interviewed after being rescued lived about 1/4 to 1/2 mile from my house. They watched their house crumple into the water. So I am sure now that mine is gone too. So are all my woodworking tools and shop.

Now I get to fight all the insurance companys and Fema.


----------



## EndTuition

Just got online,,,,so glad to see you are OK!
I only have battry powers so I'll be quick. We are fine. no power but the house is still in one piece. Blessed.
RE


----------



## trodery

Just got power and Internet back...sorry to hear abour your potential problems Bobby, let me know if there is something I can do!

I have no home damage just trees, shurbs and fence.


----------



## Flat Fish

Here is a thread from another site with some info. Does not look good at all. Will keep prayin for ya Bobby.

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=101953&highlight=


----------



## ladyfish

does anyone here know anything about smith point? i'm assuming the bait camp is gone.

ladyfish


----------



## Bobby

ladyfish said:


> does anyone here know anything about smith point? i'm assuming the bait camp is gone.
> 
> ladyfish


I don't think anyone can get in there yet. Roads are all washed out and still flooded.


----------



## ladyfish

thanks, bobby. i'm a little anxious, like you are. just concerned. hope none of the "die hards" stayed at smith point. i can't seem to contact anyone. i want to believe that they have all evacuated. sending good thoughts to you.

ladyfish


----------



## Ledge

We have a place in White Heron between Smith Point and Double Bayou. Don't suppose anyone has heard of how things in there look? I can only imagine how Smith Point looks at this time.


----------



## 3192

Bobby/Trod/Ladyfish....glad to hear you guys are SAFE! Keep us posted. jim&karen


----------



## Bobby

Looks like my house and my shop are still standing anyhow. They sure need to pick up the trash though.


----------



## Flat Fish

Congratulations!!! Probably a royal mess, but atleast ya got something to start with.


----------



## Flat Fish

Here is another link with lots of pictures from Bolivar. This is just sad. The destruction is incredible. I've been going to the beach there since I was a kid and this is hard to look at.

http://jakeabby.com/cb/


----------



## EndTuition

Thats GOOD News Bobby ! Looks like you have a starting point ! You know we are here to help when you get the OK to get back in there right !!!


----------



## Mrschasintail

Bobby, I sure hope all is well. Some of the pictures from there make my heart drop. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## 3192

Bobby....that is AWESOME news!!! That news made my day...thank you!! Keep us posted when you can and let us know if there is anything we can do on this side. jim


----------



## Bobby

I am afraid that by the time we get back over there anything that could have been salvaged with be just another piece of rusty junk.


----------



## Texas T

Bobby said:


> Looks like my house and my shop are still standing anyhow. They sure need to pick up the trash though.


Bobby I don't think you are going to get yard of the month. LOL:rotfl:


----------



## biggreen

Glad you got out of there and are safe. I got a table saw for you, special Ike pricing  Seriously, let me know when you start getting put back together. I'll help out w/ anything I can. You can get yourself in a bind the way they replace/pro rate stuff when you turn in the replacement cost. I just had to redo my whole shop w/ insurance. It's not fun. I do know who in town will give you the best deal. Take care, biggreen


----------



## Bobby

I have been told my house is gutted even though it is still standing. I was also told it looks like it was wind that did it not storm surge. I guess we will never know till we see it. I just hope insurance will cover most of it. Barbara and I have been talking about weather we are going to rebuild or not. We have been discussing getting a fifth wheel and a truck and live in it. I don't think she could stand losing everything again.

If we get a fifthwheel it will be one with a toy hauler on the back so I can have a small lathe shop.


----------



## biggreen

That sounds cool. Hanging out by some river or mountain, lathe turning something by the trailer. I heard that from some of the people in Venice after katrina. The one thing that sticks in my head was from the bartender that mentioned she used to have a collection of cool bottles but would never collect anything again, "why bother, I'll just loose everything again". Keep you head up somehow. It'll get better.

later, biggreen


----------



## boikie

Ladyfish,


A buddy of mine went down to Smoth Point yesterday to check out his folks place on Hartfield Road. It was OK (mostly) but many homes round there were gone. His folks place was on stilits. He said that Spoon Bill Marina is gone and there is debris all over the area.

If you need to chat to him . PM me or shoot me your number and i'll pass it on.

Andy


----------



## ladyfish

went to smith point on monday afternoon, debris on the road (4 feet high), dead cows & pigs. livestock loose - fences are down. B&B destroyed. spoonbill is not there anymore. only 2 of the bathhouses are left. the hook ups are all leaning. several kayaks in the debris along the road -** do not touch ** anything along the road - from the chambers county sherrif. the bait camp (next to the fire department) is still there. the surge came within 1 1/2 inches of the floor of the house. debris in the front yard, big (2-3ft diameter) sycamore is down - laid very neatly between the house & the fence. about a 4 ft x 4 ft piece of roof shingle missing - and the bed that was below is soaked. THAT is IT. there must have been angels sitting on top of the house!


----------



## Hooked

Bobby and Ladyfish --- your news made my day. 

Bobby, when you can get back please let us know what we can do to help. All we have are trees to clean up but you have a lot more so please let us know.


----------



## Viking48

Bobby - I can only imagine what you are going through. I finally got to speak to a friend of mine this morning who lived on Oak Island and lost everything. This is a guy that spent nearly 30 years in management at one of the local plants then retired to the bay. He and I were partners in rental property, flipped houses etc. and we hunted and fished together from Cuba to Colorado. He told me this morning that they salvaged the truck and car and now, every thing they own will fit in those vehicles. Hearing him say that was just heart breaking. They didn't grab photos, mementoes, guns or anything since the house had withstood every storm from Carla to Gustav. He's handling it pretty well but I could hear the depression in his wife's voice. Fortunately, they were already planning to go to Seattle to be there for their grandson's birth so that will give them a month or so of joy before they head back. They are there now and the baby is due next week. We've all said it before and we'll say it again - if there is anything we can do to help you please let us know. Take care.


----------



## Tortuga

Well..I cant decide whether you got good news or bad, Bobby...Hoping for the best for ya..but your idea for the fifth wheel would sound pretty good to me in your shoes. I guess that's the price you have to pay for living in 'paradise'.. We had a beachfront house in Jamaica Beach about 40 years ago...and it is now somewheres down in the Yucatan I guess.. That one cleaned off the front two rows right down to the sand..

Let us know ifn ya need any help (except physical labor)....jim


----------



## Bobby

Hey Jim (Tortuga) I am doing find, sitting up here in a nudist camp with a pair of binoculars and a lawn chair. Lots of iced tea and nothing to do but collect FEMA money. j/k


We are doing fine right now. Just waiting to find out something heck anything about what is going to happen down our way. There is loud talk about not letting anyone rebuild.


----------



## bill

It's great to see you posting up and checking in Tortuga


----------



## Viking48

Hey Bobby - got any more room there?? I've got a great spotting scope on a tripod.







Jim - good to see you back. Glad you're OK.


----------

